# Akbar



## louie the fly (May 9, 2012)

Hello all.

I would be very interested to know if any of the members have researched the training vessel Akbar which was moored in the River Mersey. This ship housed boys who had been taken from their parents also boys with criminal records.
I understand that the Royal Navy refused to accept the boys when released and many joined the Merchant Navy.
This is a longshot but do any of you know if records were kept of release dates and where the boys were sent to?

Good health to all

Louie


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Try
http://archivecat.lancashire.gov.uk/calmview/Record.aspx?src=CalmView.Catalog&id=DDX+824&pos=2

Roger


----------



## louie the fly (May 9, 2012)

Thank you Roger for the links. I have tried many sites but this one is new to me.

Cheers Louie


----------

